# Angeln Costa Rica - Hilfe!!



## angelwolli (22. November 2003)

Hallo,
an alle "großen" der Meere: Fliege nächsten Montag für 3 Wochen nach Costa Rica und beabsichtige auch wieder 2 Ruten im Transportrohr mitzunehmen ( 4,20 Brandungsrute & 3,60 zum Spinn- Pilkerfischen).Jetzt meine Frage: Da ich nicht all zu große Erfahrung mit der Meeresangelei in diesen Gefilden habe - meint Ihr es lohnt überhaupt es vom "Ufer" aus mal zu versuchen?? Mit welchem Köder auf welche Fischart? Werde sicherlich auch ein, zwei Ausfahrten mit dem Boot machen - muß aber auch irgendwie meinen Familienurlaub mit verbinden!

Bin wirklich um jeden Tip dankbar - was gäbe es schöneres als dort in der Sonne zu liegen & neben sich die Rute im Halter!

Dank im voraus und allen Petri Heil

Markus (wolli) aus Berlin


----------



## angelwolli (22. November 2003)

*Ergänzung*

Sorry - vergaß wo genau:

Zentralpazifik , Puntarenas - laut Karte in einer Bucht gelegen.


----------



## angelwolli (23. November 2003)

*Ich glaub ich bin hier falsch im Board!!!*

Dann kann ich meinen Account ja getrost löschen - um im AB zu stöbern und zu lesen brauche ich den nämlich nicht!:r :r :r 

Dachte eigentlich, das sich wenigstens einer der Mods erbarmt - Ihr schafft es ja schließlich auch zu genug Belanglosem euren Beitrag abzugeben - war eine ernstgemeinte Frage, gerade zum benötigten Gerät!

Dann werde ich mich halt mühsam durch die engl. Seiten "googlen" - brauche aber für Tips dann in Zukunft kein AB mehr, wo es wichtiger schein sich in endlosen Debatten über Schleichwerbung und änlichem zu ergehen!!!

Enttäuscht

Markus aus Berlin


----------



## Tiffy (23. November 2003)

Nu mal ein bisschen Geduld Markus. Sollten Angler ja eigentlich haben 

Viele Leute sind nur in der Woche online, wirst sehen, Du bekommst bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Tip.

Ansonsten schicke doch mal Schulle01 ne PM. Er hat mir mal Costa Rica als Urlaubsziel empfohlen und scheint sich da auszukennen.


----------



## angelwolli (23. November 2003)

Das mit der Gedult ist in Ordnung, und es war ja auch gar nicht so arg gemeint - hat sich für mich leider sehr kurzfristig ergeben und ich würde halt ganz gerne noch das entsprechende Equipment mitnehmen wollen.Denke bei 3 Wochen lohnt das auch.Überlege auch die Anschaffung einer Multi - habe aber davon gehört & gelesen das das mit dem Auswerfen so eine Sache ist - würde halt schon vorher mal üben wollen!! Also 

auf Ratschläge & Hilfe wartend 

Markus


----------



## angelwolli (23. November 2003)

uups GEDULD


----------



## guifri (23. November 2003)

ich vermut auch mal, dass costa rica hier bestimmt so häufig zum angeln frequentiert wird wie ein forellenpuff ;-)


----------



## ullsok (23. November 2003)

Hi, 
vielleicht hilft dir dieser LinK:
http://www.flyfishcostarica.com/ 

Ciao


----------



## angelwolli (23. November 2003)

@ guifri: grins - wenns um das stippen auf Rotaugen gehen würde hätt ich mir die Anfrage warscheinlich auch so geklemmt:q :q :q

Das mich hier bitte keiner von den "Friedlichen" mißversteht!:a

@ullsok: danke für den Link - hätte halt immer noch gerne Rat zu Rute und Rolle ( huch- keine Werbung!!) was das fischen vom Beach aus betrifft! Auf Boot wird ja meist Material gestellt

Ich möchte ja auch nicht das mich hier jemand falsch versteht: suche nicht die Kombi mit der ich Sailfish vom strand aus mit Coctail in der anderen Hand drille!!!! :m :m :m
Oder doch???

Auf Materialtipps sehnlichst wartend - 

Markus#u


----------



## Micky Finn (24. November 2003)

Moin Wolli,

über Costa Rica kann ich dir nichts konkretes sagen. Aber bestimmte Dinge passen überall.

Besorg dir eine schwere Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht um die 100 Gramm oder drüber.
Rolle Multi (ABU 5er oder eher 6er) mit geflochtener Schnur oder eine schwere salzwasserfeste Stationärrolle a la Penn Spinnfisher etc.

Ich hab gut mit nem selbst gebauten Verlegenheitsköder gefangen. (Besser als mit Blinker) Großer Drilling, (zieht beim schnellen einholen oder schleppen schöne Blasen) , Kugel als Schockabsorber, Bleiolive ca. 60 Gramm und als Körper einen Squid oder ein aufgedröseltes farbiges Nylontau. Das Ganze aufgezogen auf 90er Vorfach ca.  50 cm lang oder  Stahl (Barrakuda).

Das werfen mit der Multi klappt bei diesen Ködergewichten von alleine. Mach morgends oder am Nachmittag mal eine Wandereung oder nimm ein kleines Fernglas und beobachte tagsüber etwas die Küstenlinie. Kochendes Wasser oder springende Kleinfische. Vielleicht entdeckst du raubende Schulen kleinere Tune oder Makrelen. Oft sind es immer die gleichen Stellen an denen die Schwärme durchziehen, du kannst dann auf sie warten.

Geh morgens vor dem Frühstück ne Runde schwimmen und nimm die Rute mit, falls es irgendwo in Strandnähe zu brodeln anfängt.

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## angelwolli (24. November 2003)

Hi Micky ,

erst mal DANKE :z :z :z 

Dachte bei der Multi an eine Penn GTI 320 LH  - da ich Linkshänder bin muß es eigentlich unbedingt LH ( Gewohnheit/ Gefühl) sein und Penn wegen Preis / Leistung -
was denkst Du - geht das ok? Denke das man mit der Rolle halt auch recht flexibel ist was andere Arten des Fischen betrifft.
Bitte berichtigt mich, falls ich irre.

Das mit dem Fernglas war ein goldener Wink - wäre eine der Sachen gewesen die warscheinlich 100%ig vergessen hätte - dann doch lieber die Zahnbürste:q :q :q 

Ich verstehe Dich richtig???? Du meinst 90 er Vorfach ? 0,90 bei 50 cm Länge??? Oder haben jetzt alle anderen den Brüller auf Ihrer Seite und ich was nicht verstanden?!

Vielleicht kann mir ja auch noch jemand eine passende Rute empfehlen - wenn mgl. auch recht "vielseitig" sprich mittlere Spinnfischen & Grundmontagen.

Dank an euch alle Wolli


----------



## Micky Finn (24. November 2003)

Eine Penn GTI ist für das Werfen leider völlig ungeeignet. 
Wenn du eine schwer Spinnrute zum Hechtfischen hast (ab 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht) kannst du die auch verwenden.

Das mit dem Vorfach hast du richtig verstanden. Die Fische sind meiner Erfahrung nach nicht Vorfachscheu. Mit 0,70 oder 0,90 bist du auf der sicheren Seite zumindest was Bonitos, Stachelmakrelen oder ähnliches angeht. Die haben nämlich alle Zähne die dem Vorfach ordentlich zusetzen können. Das Vorfach kann auch noch etwas kürzer sein, auf jeden Fall so daß du gut werfen kannst. 

Frag einen Hotelangestellten ob er jemanden kennt mit dem du zum Fischen mitfahren kannst. Je nach Gegend fischen die Einheimischen oft mit der Handleine und Blei am Grund. Aber bei Aus- und Heimfahrt kannst du schleppen.

Charterpreise für Big Game Ausfahrten liegen durch die Nähe zu den USA in schwindelerregenden Höhen.


----------

